# Ersatzteile für 6.6



## mex racer (20. Dezember 2007)

Hallo MS Racing team
Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Intensehändler hier in Mexico.
Ich brauche dringend ein Schahltauge und einen Satz Lager für mein Intense 6.6  2007.
Ich habe schon ein e-mail direkt an Intense geschickt aber keine antwort bekommen. Aber da ich demnächst nach Deutschland fliege dacht ich mir, kann es mir da bestellen. Könnt ihr mir bitte Adresse geben wo ich das bestellen kann.
vielen Dank 
Saludos 
mex racer


----------

